# Hknowstore shipping time?



## sdelange99 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi all, 

I just ordered a 2nd generation MoYu AoLong (with the anti corner twist mech) from hknowstore. I wonder how long it takes to ship to the Netherlands, because I have my first competition on September 28th. I'm changing from a ZhanChi because I'm looking for more control. Is there anyone here who knows the average shipping time?


----------



## Chrizz (Aug 11, 2014)

When I got my zhanchi from hknowstore, it took 3 weeks to ship it to the Netherlands. I think you can expect similar times, so that should be in time for the upcoming competition.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 11, 2014)

Here arew my last two orders from the "Hknowstore".

Item: Black 2x4x6 Cuboid
Year: 2014
Where Got: http://www.hknowstore.com
Order Date: 13/07/2014; 00:57:25
Arrival Date: 25/07/2014; 10:36
Cost: $37.80 AUD
NOTE: Can emulate 2x2x6, 2x2x3, 2x2x2, 1x2x3, 1x2x6 cuboids.

Item: White Tony Fisher 3x3x3 Octangonal Barrel Cube
Year: 2014
Where Got: http://www.hknowstore.com
Order Date: 13/07/2014; 00:57:25
Arrival Date: 25/07/2014; 10:36
Cost: $17.79 AUD

As you can see, they both took 12 days to come to Australia.

As a bonus, one gets a good estimate of the 2x4x6 cuboid they have.


----------



## sdelange99 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well I just received it, shipping is way faster than DealExtreme, where I got my ZhanChi from.


----------

